# interesting ideas for smokers



## brandx (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/index.html
I'm off all week recovering from surgery so I had lots of time today to just surf the web and try to happen upon a decent site or two. While clicking away in the Smoke Ring I came across this pretty interesting site. If anybody out there is thinking of making their own smoker you might want to go here and make your way over to the galleries. You might get an idea or two as they have quite a few pics of some pretty interesting designs. While you're at it take a gander at some of the products these folks have been making. Bet that stuff would liven up the taste buds a little


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks for the post....i may help me when i go and have mine built.

hope the surgery went well and the recoop time is quick


----------



## smoking falcon (Jan 25, 2006)

When I was first looking up smokers I thought that it was such an awesome idea that people were using refridgerators to make their smokers, then the more and more I looked around the more obvious it was that a smoker can be built out of ANYTHING if you have enough time and ingenuity. My dad's a locksmith and we thought that it would be fun to make a smoker out of a couple old safes that he had been given when he replaced one for someone. (they would have awesome heat retention)

Dennis


----------



## brandx (Jan 25, 2006)

The first one I made was out of a double door reach in that somebody gave me. That was the nice part,, all stainless steel. I ended up using only half for a smoker and the other side was storage for wood etc. and the thing ended up being way to big for my needs so out there in the snow she sits. probably making a nice winter home for some critters.
I'd imagine converting a safe into a smoker would play hell with your drill bit collection though.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 25, 2006)

[align=center]Yea i think im liking the safe idea, if you had one big enough.  it would hold heat forever and would be easily adaptable.  

a basic latch or two to hold the door closed, and two simple holes to let the smoke in and out.  yea i agree it would take a few drill bits to get the job done but in the end it would be worth the cost......

a simple fire box with a tube connecting the two and a chimmney would be the hardest things to do since i dont have the means to weld.

and im sure someone out there has to have a safe they dont know the combination too, that would be happy just to have someone take it off thier hands.

things that make you go hhhhuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## smoking falcon (Jan 25, 2006)

My first thought was... "I wonder if anyone has a gun vault that they don't need anymore" But I think that's one of those things that my dad would just have to happen across. So if anyone has the guts to destroy enough drill bits and do this, let me know how it goes. (that way I can learn from your mistakes :lol: )

Take Care
DK


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2006)

Dennis, a smoker made from an old safe would be one heavy beast to haul unless you mounted in on wheels or a trailer.  I know some guys that cook with 22 inch diameter camp ovens that weigh well over a hundred pounds EMPTY. We call these monsters "Drag and Drop" ovens. You "drag" them out of the back of the truck and where they "drop" is where you set up the rest of you cooking equipment cuz these thing take 4 men and a boy to move.   :shock:  :D


----------

